# Lion Head On Seiko Face?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if any of you knew what a lion head emblem on the face of a Seiko means.

I am asking as I have just bought a watch on ebay with this. I realise can't mean anything special as I was the only bidder, i'm just curious. It was described as a 8223-525A.

The only reference I could find on the net was another person asking the same question and nobody was able to answer him. This too was a 8223 series watch but a different model.

Below is scan from the other thread of the lion, the ebay pic is far too fuzzy to show it.










Does anyone know?


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Lion motif or "Seiko Lion" was / may still be used on some of the Grand Seiko watches.

This is usually depicted as a full figure and not just a head as in your picture.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks for the suggestion.

Although I would very much like to believe the watch I bought was a Grand Seiko, sadly I am pretty sure it was actually from the lower end of their range.

Maybe it was just something they put on a limited range of watches for a short time then dropped


----------

